# work in progress



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A birthday cake?


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

try a resin oscar the track cleaner for x traction chassis


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Xtraction! Good idea Dunk!

You got the stone or eraser part fingered out yet? Do tell!


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

im going to make multiple test cars with erasers in the front stones in the front may some other ideas so i can get the best clean track


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If it works you'll have a big hit there!!! I know there's a need for a decent track cleaner at my house!!! Birthday cake!!! Jeeez!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great Idea ! Recreating the original Auto World/ AJ's track cleaner !
I had one myself many years ago until I traded it !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i have also converted it to be a 1 piece body instead of two


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Are you going to be taking orders? Eveyone needs a cleaner.  rr


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

once i perfect the body i will, i dont want to take money and have it turn out not to work


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Having a track cleaner would make track prep a piece of cake, 
and having a one piece body would be sweet, like the icing on a cake.
I could run pancake motors all over the place with that kind of track preparation.
Maybe a flour power beetle?

Rich :hat:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Even I could tell that wasn't a Birthday Cake....LOL*

This is a great idea...X Traction AJs track cleaner conversion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Neato...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an even better idea: Tyco TCR and Command control Jam car conversion. Those are worm driven so plenty of torque to scrub a track and theyre dirt cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-1991-93-TYCO-...h=item150128656928&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Hes got many parts available from parting out complete units. This works out to $3 a pop and lets face it theyre useless for much else. Glue on a T-jet guide and youre cleaning.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeeper's got a good idea!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I have an even better idea: Tyco TCR and Command control Jam car conversion. Those are worm driven so plenty of torque to scrub a track and theyre dirt cheap.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-1991-93-TYCO-...h=item150128656928&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
> 
> Hes got many parts available from parting out complete units. This works out to $3 a pop and lets face it theyre useless for much else. Glue on a T-jet guide and youre cleaning.


:thumbsup: Great Idea ! The thing is can the AJ's body actually fit over it or will it have to be re-engineered (Extended ?) to fit the Jam chassis ?
Also IDEAL TCR & Aurora Speedsteer had Jam's also. I think Aurora Speedsteer's Jam was almost the same as TYCO's as was their regular slotless chassis.

Just my 2 cents ! Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about a Battery powered Track cleaner for when the rails are real dirty? With Ion battery technology it is somet hing to think about.Perhaps a 9V & a converter to take over when juice comes available as track gets cleaner ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why make it that complicated?? I think it'd be a great idea to go with a 9 volt rechargable battery powered unit and skip the pick ups all together. The battery will add a little bit more scrubbing weight to the unit, and as long as it's geared low enough it'll run at a decent speed to clean the track. When the battery is drained, hook it up to a charger via a couple charging posts on the unit to a charger with jumper wires.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

then again if yer track gets that dirty,yer not running it enough!lol...nice job on the casting by the way!i think those old oscars are the coolest!well,bill hall's track cleaner is something,too however!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal that IS a good idea....But as to the Tyco and Aurora Jam cars, Ive wound up with both and theyre NOTHING alike. The aurora version is actually one of the nicest slotless jam car setups Ive ever seen--its a modified verison of the racing chassis with a freewheeling worm drive, and a cam that makes it swerve into the other lane every so often. 

Dunno how the Tyco unit would fit the AJS body though. I have one of these jam chassis I fitted with radio shack neo dots and a more powerful motor, was gonna convert it into a track scrubber but its been on the back burner with a LOT of other projects of mine. Just dont have time to pursue them all, dang it....


----------

